# Is it Manly to wear Kilts?



## RamistThomist (May 28, 2005)

Draw claymores and have at it!


----------



## Ex Nihilo (May 28, 2005)

I think that it is very, very manly.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 28, 2005)

with those claymores...would anyone question it???


----------



## RamistThomist (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> with those claymores...would anyone question it???



Right,
Forced confession to manhood at swordpoint.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 28, 2005)

my 8yr old grinned at the question (have a pic of him somewhere on here holding a claymore...a real one!)


----------



## Plimoth Thom (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Draw claymores and have at it!



Aye!

I'll draw a basket hilt broadsword and murdoch pistol! True highland weapons.












And for the record, William Wallace did *not* wear a kilt, nor blue makeup!

Nemo Me Impune Lacessit


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 29, 2005)

Viking Helmet and Axe for me 

Blade


----------



## LawrenceU (May 29, 2005)

Lad, there's naught more manly in all the worl'.

Tom, Wallace might have worn a plaid occasionally, but not what most today woudl call a kilt. And, you are right about the blue paint. It was the Picts who painted up, not Scots. The picts had been done in a long time before Wallace.


As to the swords, it would depend upon what era you are addressing as to which would be more prominent. The Claymore is the earlier design, by the early 18th century basket hilt double edged blade were becoming more common. At the time of Culoden the highland fighters would have been armed with their choice of Claymore and basket hilted swords. At that time the basket hilts were both double and single edged, fairly well split between the two. Whether wielding a Claymore or Basket hilt and Targe no wise man would want to face a highland fighter when his dander is up.

[Edited on 5-29-2005 by LawrenceU]


----------



## govols (May 29, 2005)

I would be too confused as to which bathroom to use at a restaurant. The one with pants or a skirt?


----------



## Plimoth Thom (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> 
> As to the swords, it would depend upon what era you are addressing as to which would be more prominent.



Of course, but my mind is constantly stuck in the 18th century. And sometimes it ventures to the 17th.



> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> The Claymore is the earlier design, by the early 18th century basket hilt double edged blade were becoming more common. At the time of Culoden the highland fighters would have been armed with their choice of Claymore and basket hilted swords. At that time the basket hilts were both double and single edged, fairly well split between the two. Whether wielding a Claymore or Basket hilt and Targe no wise man would want to face a highland fighter when his dander is up.
> 
> [Edited on 5-29-2005 by LawrenceU]



I believe you'd be hard-pressed to find a real Claymore amongst the Jocobites of the '45. One problem when reading historical documents is that through the last few centuries, people have very commonly referred to the Basket-hilt broadsword and backsword as a "claymore." The Jacobite army would have been armed with basket-hilted broadswords and backswords, dirks, pistols, muskets and targets.

"[The Highlander] when descending to battle, was to place his bonnet on his head with an emphatic 'scrug'; his second, to cast off or throw back his plaid; his third to incline his body horizontally forward, cover it with his target, rush within 50 paces of the enemy's line, discharge and drop his fusee or musket; his fourth to dart within 12 paces, dischardge and fling his claw-butted steel stocked pistols at the foe-man's head; his fifth to draw claymore* and dirk at him!"

*One of those pesky instances when the writer mistakenly refers to the basket-hilt swords as a "claymore."

And if you haven't been to Culloden Moor, I highly recommend it. It's a very moving experience to walk across the heather-covered moor, past the stones marked with clan names, marking the spots of the mass graves.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 29, 2005)

Thom,
Obviously in that quote he was referring to a basket hilted sword. One would be hard pressed to effectively use both a Claymore and a dirk at the same time


----------

